# Topics > Robotics > Robotic exoskeletons, robot suit, wearable robotics >  SEnS soft exoskeleton

## Airicist

Article "SEnS soft exoskeleton enhances sensorimotor functions"

by Lakshmi Sandhana
March 9, 2015

----------

